# Something very strange happened today.



## Bypass (Sep 24, 2020)

Had some guy call me from a blocked number. He said "May I speak to Steven Madsen" I said there is nobody here by that name. Then he said "My name" and I said that is my name then I said who is this and what does this pertain to? To which he responded "I am an attorney and Steven Madsen has you listed in his contact information." So I said I don't know a Steven Madsen nor have I ever heard of him until now and why would someone I don't know have me listed as their contact? And the conversation ended.

I've had this number for three months and I've never met anyone in my life by that name. This is very strange to me. Any ideas as to what might be going on?


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 24, 2020)

Did you google the name plus your area? Did he give you his name? It's pretty suspicious if he didn't.


----------



## Bypass (Sep 24, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> Did you google the name plus your area? Did he give you his name? It's pretty suspicious if he didn't.


I googled Steven Madsen but found nothing. And come to think of it the so called attorney didn't give his name. Hmm, Probably some kind of scam maybe.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 24, 2020)

Yeah very likely. I'm pretty guarded answering phones I don't usually confirm it's me if they ask straight off until they ID themselves. A polite may I ask who's speaking usually does the trick.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 24, 2020)

I always hate when “they“ call me and want me to confirm my identity.

Specifically when they asked me to confirm my address, I always tell them to read back to me what they have for an address and I’ll tell them if it’s correct or not.

 “that’s not how it works“ is what I get back from them, But I remind them that they called me.

Usually they hang up in frustration.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Sep 24, 2020)

Sounds like a fishing expedition to see if your number is connected to your name, the Steven thing could have been a ruse, and some other person listed you as a reference or contact without your permission.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 24, 2020)

blocked number... call referencing someone you don't know... sketchy details... sounds like a  scam.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 24, 2020)

Never answer blocked numbers, if it's important enough they will leave a voicemail.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 24, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> Never answer blocked numbers, if it's important enough they will leave a voicemail.


I’m not joking, I can’t tell you the last time I’ve checked my voicemail.

Either I recognize your phone call, or you’ll text me.

Amazing how habits have changed over time


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 24, 2020)

We still have a landline, only because of the kids (we want them to have access to us when we're not home).  Nine out of 10 calls are spam/junk, and we don't even answer the phone unless we know the number on caller ID.  Everyone important to us has our cell #'s and use them.  I do check VM, though.

And since you ALL are important to me, 919-945-9209.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 24, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> We still have a landline, only because of the kids (we want them to have access to us when we're not home).  Nine out of 10 calls are spam/junk, and we don't even answer the phone unless we know the number on caller ID.  Everyone important to us has our cell #'s and use them.  I do check VM, though.
> 
> And since you ALL are important to me, 919-945-9209.



Brah...   you are gonna get a lot of pizza and Russian Escorts....  jeez....  you should know better than to give US your phone number....


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 24, 2020)

x SF med said:


> Brah...   you are gonna get a lot of pizza and Russian Escorts....  jeez....  you should know better than to give US your phone number....



Pizza, hell yeah, man....

Russian escorts, hell ye...I mean, no, thank you.  ;)


----------



## Steve1839 (Sep 24, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> And since you ALL are important to me, 919-945-9209.


And on truck stop walls throughout America..."For a good time, call..."


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 24, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> And on truck stop walls throughout America..."For a good time, call..."




Dang, did I ever misread that....


----------



## Gunz (Sep 24, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Had some guy call me from a blocked number. He said "May I speak to Steven Madsen" I said there is nobody here by that name. Then he said "My name" and I said that is my name then I said who is this and what does this pertain to? To which he responded "I am an attorney and Steven Madsen has you listed in his contact information." So I said I don't know a Steven Madsen nor have I ever heard of him until now and why would someone I don't know have me listed as their contact? And the conversation ended.
> 
> I've had this number for three months and I've never met anyone in my life by that name. *This is very strange to me. Any ideas as to what might be going on?*




Yes.


----------



## Steve1839 (Sep 24, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> For that one let me give you my wife's number....


Let's forget I brought this up...


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 24, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> Let's forget I brought this up...



Holy hell I misread it so bad.....


----------



## Steve1839 (Sep 24, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Holy hell I misread it so bad.....


Nope, not at all...would have added a smiley face, but work interrupted my train of thought...LOL


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 24, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Had some guy call me from a blocked number. He said "May I speak to Steven Madsen" I said there is nobody here by that name. Then he said "My name" and I said that is my name then I said who is this and what does this pertain to? To which he responded "I am an attorney and Steven Madsen has you listed in his contact information." So I said I don't know a Steven Madsen nor have I ever heard of him until now and why would someone I don't know have me listed as their contact? And the conversation ended.
> 
> I've had this number for three months and I've never met anyone in my life by that name. This is very strange to me. Any ideas as to what might be going on?



There is a Magistrate Judge by that name in Lipscomb.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 24, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I’m not joking, I can’t tell you the last time I’ve checked my voicemail.
> 
> Either I recognize your phone call, or you’ll text me.
> 
> Amazing how habits have changed over time


Our service sends an alert with a transcript of the voicemail. Nice feature.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 25, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> And on truck stop walls throughout America..."For a good time, call..."


867-5309
Jenny


----------

